# Cool tailgate smoker!!!!



## nwbhoss (Dec 29, 2009)

Not mine but I thought it was cool 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://cgi.ebay.com/Tail-gate-BBQ-Pi...item1c0eebe678


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2009)

That is very cool !
I'd lose the star though.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 29, 2009)

Bet that would play hell with the paint on the tailgate...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 29, 2009)

Now that a cool smoker and all but I'm wwith Paul on this one I bet That tailgate doesn't look very good after the first smoke.


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree , it should be free as long as the cowboy symbol is on there .


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 29, 2009)

Can you imagine how heavy that thing must be to put on and take off - 
Looks cool though


----------



## jeremymillrood (Dec 30, 2009)

x2..Don't know that would make me kind of nervous..you have a fire, albeit contained sitting mere inches from 20 plus gallons of gasoline..just a thought..


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 30, 2009)

Yikes!..............Yikes!


----------



## morkdach (Dec 30, 2009)

it weighs 180# so not to bad for a reciever hitch.
he says will not damage tailgate or bumper from heat.
just what i read on his add!!
change it to the KC chefs and it is free lol


----------



## taterdavid (Dec 30, 2009)

you could put an extender on it to move it away from the truck while in use, be easy to do


----------



## pinkmeat (Dec 31, 2009)

I know on my Ford the gas tank is much closer to the cab. The spare tire may be in jeopardy like on the older Langs though (without heat shields).

I say just do the hitch mountable chargriller and throw on the sfb option for a tailgate if you really must. Much cheaper, smaller, lighter. Or just do like I did...

Cook everything in advance and reheat it at the game.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 31, 2009)

Then you couldn't even give it away... *3-12* _*ROFLMAO*_


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL----C'mon, show a little respect for the home team!

I never put down my Eagles (as a team). I just sit & wonder which playoff game McNabb will choke in. Hopefully the rest of the team is good enough this year to make up for his annual post-season failures (not the f'word I was thinking of).
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 1, 2010)

Not my home team, I live in Kansas, they belong to Missouri... 





*10-5-0*


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2010)

Oooops,
Excuse my "above-the-Mason-Dixon" lack of southern knowledge.
When I hear the name "Kansas City ", I naturally think "Kansas". I never knew this particular Kansas City was in MO.

Oh well, there is a "Dallas, PA" about 6 miles from my residence. We laugh about it every time we see the sign "Dallas ---> 2 miles".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






BC


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 1, 2010)

pretty neat but like someone mentioned what about the tailgate and the heat


----------



## stonebriar (Jan 1, 2010)

I love it! Great idea...


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 1, 2010)

I think if it were me I'd probably toss 4 swivelingtrailer tongue jacks on it make it alot easier to load/unload and you could move it way from your truck a bit...


----------



## meateater (Jan 2, 2010)

Little close to the tailgate but the* STAR* stays!


----------



## duck killer 1 (Feb 5, 2010)

in the ad he says it is a reverse flow.... how? unless it has a baffle plate in the middle and open on both ends maybe?


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 29, 2009)

Not mine but I thought it was cool 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://cgi.ebay.com/Tail-gate-BBQ-Pi...item1c0eebe678


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2009)

That is very cool !
I'd lose the star though.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 29, 2009)

Bet that would play hell with the paint on the tailgate...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 29, 2009)

Now that a cool smoker and all but I'm wwith Paul on this one I bet That tailgate doesn't look very good after the first smoke.


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree , it should be free as long as the cowboy symbol is on there .


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 29, 2009)

Can you imagine how heavy that thing must be to put on and take off - 
Looks cool though


----------



## jeremymillrood (Dec 30, 2009)

x2..Don't know that would make me kind of nervous..you have a fire, albeit contained sitting mere inches from 20 plus gallons of gasoline..just a thought..


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 30, 2009)

Yikes!..............Yikes!


----------



## morkdach (Dec 30, 2009)

it weighs 180# so not to bad for a reciever hitch.
he says will not damage tailgate or bumper from heat.
just what i read on his add!!
change it to the KC chefs and it is free lol


----------



## taterdavid (Dec 30, 2009)

you could put an extender on it to move it away from the truck while in use, be easy to do


----------



## pinkmeat (Dec 31, 2009)

I know on my Ford the gas tank is much closer to the cab. The spare tire may be in jeopardy like on the older Langs though (without heat shields).

I say just do the hitch mountable chargriller and throw on the sfb option for a tailgate if you really must. Much cheaper, smaller, lighter. Or just do like I did...

Cook everything in advance and reheat it at the game.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 31, 2009)

Then you couldn't even give it away... *3-12* _*ROFLMAO*_


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL----C'mon, show a little respect for the home team!

I never put down my Eagles (as a team). I just sit & wonder which playoff game McNabb will choke in. Hopefully the rest of the team is good enough this year to make up for his annual post-season failures (not the f'word I was thinking of).
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 1, 2010)

Not my home team, I live in Kansas, they belong to Missouri... 





*10-5-0*


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2010)

Oooops,
Excuse my "above-the-Mason-Dixon" lack of southern knowledge.
When I hear the name "Kansas City ", I naturally think "Kansas". I never knew this particular Kansas City was in MO.

Oh well, there is a "Dallas, PA" about 6 miles from my residence. We laugh about it every time we see the sign "Dallas ---> 2 miles".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






BC


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 1, 2010)

pretty neat but like someone mentioned what about the tailgate and the heat


----------



## stonebriar (Jan 1, 2010)

I love it! Great idea...


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 1, 2010)

I think if it were me I'd probably toss 4 swivelingtrailer tongue jacks on it make it alot easier to load/unload and you could move it way from your truck a bit...


----------



## meateater (Jan 2, 2010)

Little close to the tailgate but the* STAR* stays!


----------



## duck killer 1 (Feb 5, 2010)

in the ad he says it is a reverse flow.... how? unless it has a baffle plate in the middle and open on both ends maybe?


----------

